# Verpackung



## Userbeck (14. März 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage, wie kann ich solche Verpackungen mit Photoshop 7 machen?

http://www.creativclicks.de/daten/products/boxclickit.gif

Täte mich sehr interessieren wie die das so machen..! Gibs da ein oder mehre Tutorials dafür?

Danke im vorauss


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

Ich würde mal sagen, das ist forgrafiert und nachträglich freigestellt....


----------



## Grille (14. März 2004)

Ich weiss nicht was du meinst.
Meinst du die Darstellung oder meinst du das Design?

Willst du eine Verpackung gestalten?


----------



## Userbeck (14. März 2004)

@Grille

Ich meine denn ganze Aufbau...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

Wie bereits gesagt, das ist fotografiert worden und nachtäglich wurde das Bild freigestellt.

Mehr ist da nicht bei, kleine Tricks, etc. ....

Wenn Du einen Artikel dieser Art ( Box ) in PS selber machen willst, musst Du ernen mit dem Pfadtool umzugehen um die Box zu erstellen und dich mit perspektivischen Ansichten auseinandersetzen!


----------



## Userbeck (14. März 2004)

@ Thomas Lindner 

Wo gibs kleine & große Tutorials über Pfadtool?


----------



## Lord Brain (14. März 2004)

Wenn du nichts gegen englisch hast, kann ich dir dieses Videotutorial empfehlen: designsbymark.com


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. März 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link: http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/alpha-bildbearbeitung/popups/br08.html

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal hier ein wenig stöbern  :

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...d=567557&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## schnarnd (14. März 2004)

*Vielleicht*

Vielleicht kannst du hiermit was anfangen.Viel Glück!
Klick mich!


----------



## schnarnd (14. März 2004)

Du könntest es auch anders machen wenn du willst.Wäre aber mehr Arbeit.Du öffnest ein neues Bild dann gehst du auf Filter->Rendering-Filter->3D Transformieren.Dann machst du dir ein Viereck was wie eine Schachtel aussehen könnte.Das Schwierigste ist dabei die richtige Position zu finden.Das Tool ist merkwürdig.

Danach erstellst du die Bilder die du jeweils auf den Seiten der Schachtel haben willst.So, deine Bilder kopierst du dann in dein "Schachtel-Bild".Wenn du ein neues Bild einfügst, ist dies automatisch eine neue Ebene.So dann Strg-T für Transformieren drücken.Dann ziehst du einfach die Ecken der Bilder auf die Ecken deiner Schachtel.Das geht aber nur wenn du dabei die Strg-Taste drückst.

Hoffe du verstehst was ich dir sagen will  
So wie auf dem Bild.  Hab mir nicht soviel Mühe gegeben


----------



## Matthias_I (15. März 2004)

Baue eine Box in den gewünschten Kartonabmessungen in einem 3D Programm. Prespektive einstellen, dann Rendern, diesen Rohling in PSD laden, dort die flachen Texturen auf die Box verzerren "STRG+T - rechte Maustaste - frei verzerren" und danach etwas mit  Hell-Dunkel und den Kontrasten rumspielen.

Den Schatten darunter per Elipse, diese füllen und Gaußweichzeichnen. Unter die Ebenen der Boxflächen.Eventuell etwas transpoarent machen um den Boden (weiße Fläche) insgesamt durchscheinen zu lassen.
Hierbei die Gaußscheweichheit am Rand beachten.

Dokument leicht einfärben - damit Schatten und Blau der Box zusammenpaßt. 

Hintergrund eventuell weiß oder eben farbig wie gewünscht.

Da muß nicht aufwendig konstruiert oder fotographiert  werden. 

Schätze bei der geringen Auflösung (kleine Bild) brauchste nicht mal lange rumzufrickeln.

Wenn Du kein 3D Programm hast, kannste auch als Rohling ein pic aus dem Web nehmen, das eine Box zeigt, die ungefähr Deiner in Größe und dargestellter Perspektive entspricht. Auch hier gilt etwas großzügig rumfummeln  erlaubt.

Matthias


----------



## Leola13 (15. März 2004)

Hai,

und hier noch eins 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Userbeck (15. März 2004)

Ich bedanke mich, ich werde alles gleich mal ausprobieren  !


----------



## extracuriosity (15. März 2004)

dafür gibt´s bei adobe exchange ein fertiges script. und zwar hier


----------



## aeichler (28. Oktober 2004)

Tach auch,
mal ne Frage: mein englisch ist nicht sonderlich gut 
wie bekomme ich denn das Pro Box Photoshop  installiert


----------



## aeichler (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin zu doof
wie funktioniert das Teil denn bitte?


Ich habe die font.psd geöffnet und was daran geändert und dann gespeichert.
das selbe habe ich mit der side.psd gemacht und dann habe ich pro box.atn gestartet nur das da immer noch das selbe bildchen in dem unterordner liegt wie am anfang

Was mache ich bitte falsch ?


Danke


----------

